# Wednesday22nd 3Fatties and a Corky



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I got on the water mid morning with a lttle bit of fog. Found the honey hole was empty and slid in for a little wade. Sticky mud, some grass, a small gut and no one around. Winter fishing at it's best. I am still trying to figure out how to take good pics of my own catch. One 21" red, 1big fattie released for another day, 1 trout at 23" and 1 trout at 25 1/2" or so brought home for the kitchen. They did manage to tear the rattle out of one pearl corky; pic doesn't show it real good.
Pearl/Chart or Pink fat boys slooooow cranked with a slight 4 count pause on occasion seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

GooD report... WHere were you fishing

Thomas


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

In the water...........:spineyes:

Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like you got the camera figured out. Pics look great to me. Looks like that corky almost made it through to the other end of the fish. Nice


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

H2O said:


> Looks like you got the camera figured out. Pics look great to me. Looks like that corky almost made it through to the other end of the fish. Nice


Pics look good to me to, and yes that corky got inhaled fo sure.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Awesome catch there jsbayfishn!


----------



## Weedless (May 26, 2004)

*Great report*

That had to be a fun time. The pic of the corky down the throat is excellent.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

You did pretty good with the pics. Bay system?


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

Look @ the mouth on that mother! That bad girl got some shoulders.


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

Why even write a report if your not gonna tell people where you're fishing? That ain't a report thats just braggin. That fish don't look any bigger than the fish i posted yesterday which was a little less than 20.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice pictures, about as good as you can do on your own. 

That water color sure looks pretty.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Easy there*



krpen71 said:


> Why even write a report if your not gonna tell people where you're fishing? That ain't a report thats just braggin. That fish don't look any bigger than the fish i posted yesterday which was a little less than 20.


I dont think you meant to be mean but-
Look at the check it stick, it doesnt lie. He aint makin stuff up. Maybe coulda included bay system, thats a reasonable criticism.


----------



## fishingfrenzymiller (Aug 9, 2005)

krpen71 said:


> Why even write a report if your not gonna tell people where you're fishing? That ain't a report thats just braggin. That fish don't look any bigger than the fish i posted yesterday which was a little less than 20.


the red fish is 21 so what makes you think those fish are under 20 and people dont have to tell you where they are fishing.

By the way nice trout


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

Its not a report.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*typical*

Maybe he doesn't want everyone to discuss his "honey hole" on the internet, and I for one applaud the man, more people should follow his example. I read your report, and I guarantee you so did a lot of others, and guess what? Maybe some of those folks will be cruising through Chocolate by that flat you metion and say "Hey, I've never fished here before, never even thought about fishing here before, but I read about it on the i-net so lets give it a try", and 20 minues later you pull up and guess what? Tough luck, the spot is taken. So what if he wants to post some pics and brag a little, those are nice trout, good for him. Not trying to hammer you krpen71, but just enjoy the pics.



krpen71 said:


> Why even write a report if your not gonna tell people where you're fishing? That ain't a report thats just braggin. That fish don't look any bigger than the fish i posted yesterday which was a little less than 20.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*and, yes*

I agree, throwing in the bay system never hurts.


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Report?*



Naterator said:


> Maybe he doesn't want everyone to discuss his "honey hole" on the internet, and I for one applaud the man, more people should follow his example. I read your report, and I guarantee you so did a lot of others, and guess what? Maybe some of those folks will be cruising through Chocolate by that flat you metion and say "Hey, I've never fished here before, never even thought about fishing here before, but I read about it on the i-net so lets give it a try", and 20 minues later you pull up and guess what? Tough luck, the spot is taken. So what if he wants to post some pics and brag a little, those are nice trout, good for him. Not trying to hammer you krpen71, but just enjoy the pics.


This forum is for reports to tell others where and how you caught your fish and thats the reason i write them so someone can go to where i caught them and catch one for themselves and the might tell me when they catch fish somewhere else. Hence the name "REPORT" save the bragging for general fishing discussion!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

krpen71 said:


> Why even write a report if your not gonna tell people where you're fishing? That ain't a report thats just braggin. That fish don't look any bigger than the fish i posted yesterday which was a little less than 20.


you gotta ge kidding, right? posting up reports and pictures does NOT need to include where his "honey hole" was. half the people on this board know where i fish, but thats ONLY because they have seen me out there, or gone with me. personally, i think you are pulling out legs or something, i think its flat out RUDE to expect anyone to give up their spots.

js......great report, and GREAT pictures!! i have one question though.....how big was that flattie you released? thats great you let her go on to have another spawn and get bigger. then you can catch her again!

trudy


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

it doesnt matter what bay he is fishing. It matters what type of bottom and what lures and waht worked


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice fish, good report. Im with you I wouldn't give up my honey hole either.


----------



## Deerhunter15 (May 30, 2005)

that was better than my day ........... work work and work


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Jeff,
Good report. It would be better if you if you gave me the exact grid coordinates, tide conditions, moon phase, water temp and carlity. Then i may have some idea where you were at. OBTW, thanks for including the corky in your report. I would have been lost with out that.

Chuck


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*Good report*

Good report and nice fish. Sorry you were semi bashed. I always catch my fish in 2 places.

The water and the lip


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

easy fellas we dont need the exacts anearest town would give us a mental picture .. you post a report like this no bay system no town nothing.poc east matty much different from east or west bay! come on..easy on krpen71 he has a valid point..


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

If you read into his report he told you where to fish. He waded, therefore it was shallow, this time of year I would guess he was thigh to belly button deep water. He was fishing over sticky mud w/grass. The grass is the tipper, In Galveston that narrows it down alot. Down south that does not mean as much. And he said he was fishing a small gut. If he told me what exact Bay he was fishing I could probably show him on a map where his honey hole is. And he told you what they were eating. Soon as I read this report about six different spots that I know that fit this discription came to mind. If more of you would 1. keep logs of your fishing trips. 2. Wade fish more. 3. Pay closer attention to local fishing reports/fishermen on their details more than location you would be a better fisherman. I spent about two years looking at a map, looking for those fishy locations that are not marked as a hotspot, going to them and jumping out of the boat. Man if you only knew what you could learn about a location by just walking over it. Also, if you go to your honey hole and it is covered up, go to a place that does not have anybody near it and work it over. You never know what you are going to find. Also, you need keep your eyes peeled on the bay for the signs. I once stumbled onto a nice school of redfish tearing it up by a single loon that was working a flat. Another time three lone sea gulls were working an area, so we pulled in and started fishing and started catching 20+" trout on nearly every cast. I have since gone back to that spot with no birds working and caught fish. That is because there is a small unmarked reef under 6 feet of water. To put it even more simply, if you want to catch more fish, Fish more often.

Hope this helps.


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

I just don't consider that a report. You read the reports in GCC or on other web sites it tells you at least the general area they were fishing. The thing is how could you consider any one spot a honey hole. I've been fishing galveston for 25 years and know as well as anyone the fish ain't in the same spot every day they more than likley will be somewhere with the same conditions hence why a report on the general area would be helpfull. And like i said earlier i thought these reports were to help fellow fishermen catch more fish not to just brag. I actually don't need his exact location i don't want to fish his so called "honey hole" I have several different places i fish and i catch fish. i guess what i'm trying to say is this is just not a report and this is a forum for reports.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

It IS a fishing report, but krpen71 asking what bay system is certainly not unreasonable!! 
He wasn't knocking the original poster, he was just asking for more information.

If he said he was fishing west bay on the 22nd, I doubt you will see any additional traffic on west bay trying to match his 3 fish day.

Nice pics, btw. That 25 is a beaut.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*once again*

If by "same general area", you mean what bay system, you have a valid point, I agree. If by "same general area", you want him to get as specific as you did in your post, I couldn't disagree more strongly. Yes, fish move every day. However, here is the deal, IMO. When you get specific about an area, or "general area", you draw lots of attention to it. Personally, I often try to fish in a lot of areas that are not marked on maps, and generally passed by by most others. I have found many good "spots within a spot" by wading or kayaking an area thouroughly. This area may be unproductive in general, but have a small gut/reef/hump/whatever that holds a few, or more, quality fish. When you talk about it, more and more people start fishing this previously unattractive spot, and guess what? They find that structure. They fish that structure. They tell their friends & post a report like yours. Pretty soon, the spot is overfished & too crowded to be productive for those big trout we like. So, if you want to disclose your "general areas", thats fine, but please don't expect others to do same, because it ain't gonna happen. Lastly, your presumption that "these reports were to help fellow fishermen catch more fish not to just brag", may be incorrect. I think a lot, if not most of the people like to just see the pics and see / hear what people caught.

Peace



krpen71 said:


> I just don't consider that a report. You read the reports in GCC or on other web sites it tells you at least the general area they were fishing. The thing is how could you consider any one spot a honey hole. I've been fishing galveston for 25 years and know as well as anyone the fish ain't in the same spot every day they more than likley will be somewhere with the same conditions hence why a report on the general area would be helpfull. And like i said earlier i thought these reports were to help fellow fishermen catch more fish not to just brag. I actually don't need his exact location i don't want to fish his so called "honey hole" I have several different places i fish and i catch fish. i guess what i'm trying to say is this is just not a report and this is a forum for reports.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Jeff,

You got a lot of people stirred up because the can't hijack you honey hole. LOL
Keep'm come'n

Chuck



chunkn' charlie said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Good report. It would be better if you if you gave me the exact grid coordinates, tide conditions, moon phase, water temp and carlity. Then i may have some idea where you were at. OBTW, thanks for including the corky in your report. I would have been lost with out that.
> 
> Chuck


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

braggin's okay by me.... i wouldn't want to go wading in my empty honey hole on monday, come home and post it on the web, then go back to my honey hole on tuesday and find 46 other dudes in it. i just like to look at the pictures, anyway. good job with those, by the way, jsbay.

master


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

krpen71 said:


> This forum is for reports to tell others where and how you caught your fish and thats the reason i write them so someone can go to where i caught them and catch one for themselves and the might tell me when they catch fish somewhere else. Hence the name "REPORT" save the bragging for general fishing discussion!


a "fishing report" CAN convey information about how, why, where, when, with whom, sizes, quantities, and method of fishing, but it is not a requirement for one to include any mandatory, specific information for it to be considered a "report." the content of the report should be left up to the author.

master


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*whatever*

my, my, my, it's not even spring time and everybody's *****ing. Should be a good year!

By the way, that pic with the corky down her throat is AWESOME.

Nice job. What kind of camera u using?


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

pkredfish said:


> If you read into his report he told you where to fish. He waded, therefore it was shallow, this time of year I would guess he was thigh to belly button deep water. He was fishing over sticky mud w/grass. The grass is the tipper, In Galveston that narrows it down alot. Down south that does not mean as much. And he said he was fishing a small gut. If he told me what exact Bay he was fishing I could probably show him on a map where his honey hole is. And he told you what they were eating. Soon as I read this report about six different spots that I know that fit this discription came to mind. If more of you would 1. keep logs of your fishing trips. 2. Wade fish more. 3. Pay closer attention to local fishing reports/fishermen on their details more than location you would be a better fisherman. I spent about two years looking at a map, looking for those fishy locations that are not marked as a hotspot, going to them and jumping out of the boat. Man if you only knew what you could learn about a location by just walking over it. Also, if you go to your honey hole and it is covered up, go to a place that does not have anybody near it and work it over. You never know what you are going to find. Also, you need keep your eyes peeled on the bay for the signs. I once stumbled onto a nice school of redfish tearing it up by a single loon that was working a flat. Another time three lone sea gulls were working an area, so we pulled in and started fishing and started catching 20+" trout on nearly every cast. I have since gone back to that spot with no birds working and caught fish. That is because there is a small unmarked reef under 6 feet of water. To put it even more simply, if you want to catch more fish, Fish more often.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Had better lower the limits with this type of information being shared on the net.

Tight Lines.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

its all mine stay away waaaaaaaaaaa waaaaaaa.by the way I been fishing with kpren71...25yrs!!!! he dont need your honey hole....nor does he give two #$%@s where the @#$% it is at. for all the other skeptics. bont think he will mess with your grassy bottom or your barometric pressure or any of that other garbage . either you get em or you dont. been skunked on too many perfect days.This is not a guessing game about all the particulars a bay system or town would be nice...come on with all the hi tec fishing mumbo jumbo...


----------



## FLATSMAN911 (May 25, 2005)

I think it was nice of him to post a report with photos of his catch. It's not resonable for some guys to expect a precise location (or even a particular bay) where he caught the fish. Obviously he didn't just happen on the spot. He knows how to fish and what structure, depth and bait movement to key on. The more time you spend on the water, the more you will understand about what to look for when chasing the elusive big 3. My advice is to enjoy the reports sent and more time on the water. You never know, maybe one day you'll find your own honey hole. I'm headin for the water.

flatsman911


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice mess of fish! Just wondering why you don't post general location of the trip. You don't have to put them in your honey hole. There are a lot of neew guy's out there.


Monty


----------



## JJRB (Aug 16, 2005)

All I want to say is nice fish, great photo, and thank goodness someone is fishing and telling, instead of staying at home watching the tube. Keep up the good work!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone consider HE is too busy fishing to respond as quicly as some of you want? 

krpen71, sounds like you and Johd need to start a reports site. GPS spots mandatory! LOL


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

You wonder why people don't post reports that much anymore. I for one am glad to see some pictures of people having fun catching some nice fish. He gave us enough info to figure out where the fish have been. I think you should be greatful of that. Sure we would all like to know exactly where he fished but that is his own business.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

jsbayfishn said:


> I got on the water mid morning with a lttle bit of fog. Found the honey hole was empty and slid in for a little wade. Sticky mud, some grass, a small gut and no one around. Winter fishing at it's best. I am still trying to figure out how to take good pics of my own catch. One 21" red, 1 big fattie released for another day, 1 trout at 23" and 1 trout at 25 1/2" or so brought home for the kitchen. They did manage to tear the rattle out of one pearl corky; pic doesn't show it real good.





jsbayfishn said:


> Pearl/Chart or Pink fat boys slooooow cranked with a slight 4 count pause on occasion seemed to do the trick.




*QUOTE=krpen71* I just don't consider that a report. You read the reports in GCC or on other web sites it tells you at least the general area they were fishing. ...hence why a report on the general area would be helpfull. ... i guess what i'm trying to say is this is just not a report and this is a forum for reports.

*QUOTE=krpen71* This forum is for reports to tell others where and how you caught your fish and thats the reason i write them so someone can go to where i caught them and catch one for themselves and the might tell me when they catch fish somewhere else. Hence the name "REPORT" save the bragging for general fishing discussion.




Hop said:


> Had a blast today and learned some new water and met a new friend.





Hop said:


> Fishing was slow but, it was a awsome sunset. I managed one flounder about 16" and nothing else. Lots of bait and even more mud. lol
> 
> Got my new waders dirty, that's all that matters.
> 
> Tight lines, Hop




*QUOTE=krpen71 *Now thats what i'm talkin about. Thats what this forum is for. great report fellas.

Seems to be a _little_ inconsistency here. I don't know if it was a bad day, a grudge against jsbayfish, or something else. And it's none of my business. But with two totally opposite reactions to two different posts within a matter of hours, especially when the first provided more information than the first, and no location was provided in either one, it makes me wonder... 

Nice reports, guys ... both of ya.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*dayum!!!*

hahaha!!! good job, and very good points, we might start calling you Marvin Zindler!!



pelican said:


> *QUOTE=krpen71* I just don't consider that a report. You read the reports in GCC or on other web sites it tells you at least the general area they were fishing. ...hence why a report on the general area would be helpfull. ... i guess what i'm trying to say is this is just not a report and this is a forum for reports.
> 
> *QUOTE=krpen71* This forum is for reports to tell others where and how you caught your fish and thats the reason i write them so someone can go to where i caught them and catch one for themselves and the might tell me when they catch fish somewhere else. Hence the name "REPORT" save the bragging for general fishing discussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

The title of the thread was skunked in "EAST BAY" then he wrote 

"You didn't miss anything this morning.
Waded north side of east bay from 7:00 till 12:00. Had one serious hit on slow sinker early. Had her for maybe 60 secs. Was really just hanging on till she got free. Not another strike all day. The wind was a bit more than I was expecting but still fishable."

Now what part of that did you not understand?

Also why do yall think the guides on here give datailed reports? It's because they know just because the fish are in one spot one day does'nt mean they'll be there the next day. People that fish every day move all over the bay depending on tides and weather conditions. so me telling people where i caught fish one day don't mean nothing. I might not fish there for the rest of the year. It just irritates me when somebody asks where someones been fishing and the anwser is "in the water" or "in the lip" all you have to say is east bay, west bay, etc. don't give exact location if you don't want to. i dont need it. I'm tired of trying to argue this point if you don't get it by now you never will.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

I guess i never will then, LOL!!!!!!!!
If the fish are going to be somewhere else the next day why would it matter were you were the day befor ?
I am new to the bay fishing scene and have read hundreds of reprots about this hole and that hole with direct directions to them.
Has it helped me, NO it hasnt, it actually screws things up quite a bit.
YOU have to get out there and catch a few yourself if you want to have success, even as a newbie you can get caught up in all these great spots that you hear about and forget that you can catch fish without directions to a hole or you are going to be in trouble from the get go.
Find yourself a hole and you can brag about it or not cause its yours, LOL!!!!
SEE YA!



SEE YA!


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Originally Posted by krpen71*
_*Why even write a report if your not gonna tell people where you're fishing? That ain't a report thats just braggin. That fish don't look any bigger than the fish i posted yesterday which was a little less than 20.*_


_OK USA..._

_Thats not a post, thats just beeching. _


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

krpen71 said:


> Now what part of that did you not understand?
> 
> Also why do yall think the guides on here give datailed reports?


The reason Guides post reports is to bring them business and get their name out there. If you have 25 years experience on the water and know as much as you say you do then why are you so desperate to beg for others fishing locations? A report does not have to include locations, apply the other information that is given and maybe you can become a better more consistent angler.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

krpen71 said:


> I just don't consider that a report. You read the reports in GCC or on other web sites it tells you at least the general area they were fishing. The thing is how could you consider any one spot a honey hole. I've been fishing galveston for 25 years and know as well as anyone the fish ain't in the same spot every day they more than likley will be somewhere with the same conditions hence why a report on the general area would be helpfull. And like i said earlier i thought these reports were to help fellow fishermen catch more fish not to just brag. I actually don't need his exact location i don't want to fish his so called "honey hole" I have several different places i fish and i catch fish. i guess what i'm trying to say is this is just not a report and this is a forum for reports.


i didnt wanna get into this, but havens got you on this one...its for business purposes


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

hey man awsome report. krpen71 needs to chill out cause i really enjoy the pics and dont really care where u caught them cause thats not our buisness. keep' em comin!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats to you and a nice catch! No details are needed since your photos say it all. You caught fish and that is all that matters...and you had fun doing it. Let others b*tch while you continue to catch fish!


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree-Keep the pictures comin!!-I Look on this site everyday and love to see PICTURES of people catching fish-its all we got to back up our stories-and we all know as anglers that we make up some pretty crazy stories sometimes lol!!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I agree with Havens on this one! Anything more is Internet Potlickin!

Biggie:biggrin:



Havens said:


> The reason Guides post reports is to bring them business and get their name out there. If you have 25 years experience on the water and know as much as you say you do then why are you so desperate to beg for others fishing locations? A report does not have to include locations, apply the other information that is given and maybe you can become a better more consistent angler.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Big water,

Where you been hiding? NOt seen you on the other board lately. Have you been hanging around in Chocholate?

JimD


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Ok*



300X said:


> i didnt wanna get into this, but havens got you on this one...its for business purposes


IF THAT WAS THE CASE THEN THEY WOULD JUST POST PICS AND NOT PLACES.


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

C'mon, guides give good accurate info to legitimize reports (not that they need to), pics can be from anywhere, anytime. This board is to REPORT what you caught and how. Where is an option. It's nice to have general info but I enjoy getting on here and looking at what everyone else may be catching. If your getting on here to find a place to fish then start over.


----------



## yakback (Nov 5, 2005)

Next everybody will want grid coorindates


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

I would have to agree with Naterator about the issue of "where". I gave a good friend instructions once on how to get to a sweet spot of mine- now rarely a trip goes by that I don't see several people, (none of whom I told) fishing a spot that a couple of years ago was wide open on any given day. A general vicinity is always nice, but specifics only lead increased fishing pressure at your "honey hole". Either way- nice fish. Looks like a great day in the water.


----------



## Salty Dogg (Jun 17, 2005)

*Devils advocate*

I see merit to both sides of the issue. I loved the pics enjoy seeing a fellow sportsman having good fortune. Seems much has been said on both sides which hopfully will cause positive results in our future success in our daily fishing ventures on every trip we make. After all this is what the forum should be about . I do agree any individual could give some general data that does not threaten his or her fishing livelyhood and cause a fear that someone will catch all of their fish. I hope the world has not gotten this small yet. Regards ..tight lines...

Salty


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Can't we all just get along. :dance: Oh and by the way love the report and the pics keep 'em comin'. I just enjoy viewing the pics and knowing someone is out there catching fish.


----------



## big slick (Sep 23, 2004)

*This generated 6 PAGES!!*

Most ridiculous thread I've read on here in a long time...isn't Manvel where they had that big chemical spill?


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

*I for one am sick and tired of people not reporting....*

what they were wearing. I could care less where you were, but I want to know that you looked good doing it. Were you wearing Magellan in the green, or did you go with the kahki Columbia? What boots do you wear?

Visor or ballcap?

What kind of glasses?

Spots and GPS coordinates are overrated, if you want to catch fish dress for success!!

I personally will never be caught dead in your honey hole without my Louis Vitton shades and my Calvin Klein skivies on under my waders. Shoot, I don't need your spot the fish will come to me to see what kinda duds I'm sporting this time.

12lb


----------



## big slick (Sep 23, 2004)

rotflmao...


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That bottom fish is SOLID. 

You don't have to post the area you were fishing. Fishing reports are about giving people hints on the PATTERN that you used to catch the fish. That's it.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

GHSmacker said:


> That bottom fish is SOLID.
> 
> You don't have to post the area you were fishing. Fishing reports are about giving people hints on the PATTERN that you used to catch the fish. That's it.


lol. welcome to the site. thanks for the help.


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Insult?*



big slick said:


> Most ridiculous thread I've read on here in a long time...isn't Manvel where they had that big chemical spill?


Is that supposed to be an insult?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

no one would look at the site if you had to guess what body of water..all the time.you guys wont ever get a peep out of me about a location.. according to yall its not neccesary.Man wouldnt this site be boring that way.Good thing everyones not that shallow minded. most people have enough sense to at least tell you what town bay system boat ramp is nearest to where they caught the fish. not the exact place or any where near it of course that would be ignorant. Alittle more info than IN THE WATER!!! come on


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

watch what you say bout manvel boy!!!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

fishnlab said:


> lol. welcome to the site. thanks for the help.


You're welcome, but i wasn't tryin to help you.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Rockport water to me.......


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

12lbtest said:


> what they were wearing. I could care less where you were, but I want to know that you looked good doing it. Were you wearing Magellan in the green, or did you go with the kahki Columbia? What boots do you wear?
> 
> Visor or ballcap?
> 
> ...


This is hillarious

greenie for you


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I don't think it was Rockport. We fished all over it last weekend grinding like crazy and only pulled in 3 keeper trout all weekend. Coulda been though! Somedays that old NE wind just shuts em down. Saw lots of guides with 1-3 fish for a days effort also. No lines at the cleanin table though!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

anton said:


> it doesnt matter what bay he is fishing. It matters what type of bottom and what lures and what worked


Bingo, we have a winner!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Time for this tug of war to come to a close fellas. For the record:

(1) This is a fishing report. It meets the requirements of a report on this board.
(2) Many respected members/anglers have posted on this thread supporting the original poster (this should be a clue for you).
(3) It isn't very nice to insist on potlicking coordinates on ANY board except maybe dubyameye and there you will likely get directions to the carwash in Rockport for your efforts.

Let's move on. BTW, great pics of the corky down that big throat!


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

krpen71, im with you. But since some of these folks are just way too uptight, i mean tight lipped, bout their so call honeyholes, it's just waste of time explaining and arguing what a true "fishing report" is. I have no problem sharing with people where I catch my fish, it's just a public bay system, there's no guarantee people going to "steal" your holes. Nothing wrong with sharing the wealth and knowledge.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

krpen71 said:


> Why even write a report if your not gonna tell people where you're fishing? That ain't a report thats just braggin. That fish don't look any bigger than the fish i posted yesterday which was a little less than 20.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=457079#post457079
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=41306
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=41169

looks like you need to take your own advice


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hey FC, whaddaya say we just start banning everyone that criticizes a fishing report?


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Report*

I liked the report the pictures were cool....

I would like to add that why not ask him in pm about the spefics if you really want to know? Ripping him a new one in an open forum is kinda crazy IMO.

Just an idea.

One more thing.....I know where he caught them....In The Lip


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

nice pics and great report.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=457079#post457079
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=41306
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=41169
> 
> looks like you need to take your own advice


haha! any good recipes for eating Crow? LMAO! :slimer:


----------



## PabloAg78 (Aug 14, 2005)

I read the initial report and thought it good and complete with great pics. He gave the pattern the fish were caught on. granted no general location or GPS (who would....lol) but all in all a good report. The water clarity looked pretty good. Did not read pages 2 thru 7..... does sound like there was a lot of extra dancin on this thread..... cabin fever must be in full force.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Jeff,

I don't need to know your "secret spot" either. But,,,,,,,,,,,,, can I go with you next time. I got this new mini gps unit and I just want to see if the thing really works.

Jay


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok i give it seems that only a few people know what an actual report is.


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

By the way i'm not looking for exact locations just general area would be nice (east bay, west bay, etc) This guy could be fishing in canada for all we know.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you can't even post one - so why criticize?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Here's a thought, if nearly everyone else is in agreement, why continue to argue your position - especially since your own reports don't meet your strict requirements?



krpen71 said:


> By the way i'm not looking for exact locations just general area would be nice (east bay, west bay, etc) This guy could be fishing in canada for all we know.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

at least krpen post general location. some of you fellas are like whoopin a dead horse let a dead dog lie..post a general location or run and hide noone cares... and yall are right they are great pics..they would look great in the photo forum oh with a caption of conditions and the lure of course.. no more outta me let it sleep go fish and outdo him.......


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*yes!*

second of two good posts FC.



FishinChick said:


> Here's a thought, if nearly everyone else is in agreement, why continue to argue your position - especially since your own reports don't meet your strict requirements?


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ya'll sure seem to find the reports where i failed to give a location (not purposely) but couldn't seem to find the one where i said all you have to do is ask.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=53559


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Mr. Krpen, this is a fishing reports board and not a criticize my fellow anglers, their reports, or anything else about them board. I suggest sir, that you follow the golden rule on this and other matters on 2Cool. In other words, Mr. Krpen, I think it would be appreciated if you just let the matter drop.

BTW, I would gladly accept the coordinates to your honey hole. Please send them to me in a private message. 



krpen71 said:


> Ya'll sure seem to find the reports where i failed to give a location (not purposely) but couldn't seem to find the one where i said all you have to do is ask.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=53559


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

My goodness! All these pages...! I don't think there is a written rule as to what a 'fishing report' must contain to be a valid post.

The most basic interpretation could be "Hey, I went fishing!" That's a fishing report...whether you caught anything or not! I've seen many 'skunk reports' that I appreciated just the same.

Any pics and details offered would be at the discretion of the poster.

Can't you back up, and just enjoy the fact that someone caught some fish? Why the grill, and drill?

Maybe you woke up on the wrong side of the bed, but there have been many similiar posts on this board. This guy does not deserve to be singled out because you happen to be cranky today.

Lighten up!

People will bend over backwards to help you in any capacity if you are sincere and nice in your approach.

I have personally met and fished with more fine people than I can count, that have shared their techniques and fishing holes, and I enjoy recipricating when I can.

Aren't we here to learn and make friends? Why all the negativity, sarcasm, and ridicule?

If I meet you on the street or at a gathering, I want to be able to shake your hand and know that I've only offered you encouragement, support, and friendship.

*Some of you need to recognize that the people catching the fish are more important than the fish they catch...and treat them accordingly.*



krpen71 said:


> Ya'll sure seem to find the reports where i failed to give a location (not purposely) but couldn't seem to find the one where i said all you have to do is ask.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=53559


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

VERY well put Bay Gal!


----------



## lrx (Feb 23, 2006)

*good report*

Thanks, man. I'm happy to hear everything you said...time of day; weather conditions, and most importantly the structure characteristics. That's all I need. Still, water temp, air temp, moon phase, tides, water levels, and GPS coordinates would really fill the ticket.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

krpen71 said:


> Why even write a report if your not gonna tell people where you're fishing? That ain't a report thats just braggin. That fish don't look any bigger than the fish i posted yesterday which was a little less than 20.





krpen71 said:


> Ya'll sure seem to find the reports where i failed to give a location (not purposely) but couldn't seem to find the one where i said all you have to do is ask.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=53559


keep digging.


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Oh my!*



FishinChick said:


> Mr. Krpen, this is a fishing reports board and not a criticize my fellow anglers, their reports, or anything else about them board. I suggest sir, that you follow the golden rule on this and other matters on 2Cool. In other words, Mr. Krpen, I think it would be appreciated if you just let the matter drop.
> 
> BTW, I would gladly accept the coordinates to your honey hole. Please send them to me in a private message.


 Oh it seems somebody is a little upset. So your telling me your allowed to post your opinion on a topic that has absolutly nothing to do with you but i'm not allowed the same courtesy. and as far as asking where ive been fishing if you go back and read most of my reports i've allready said. sorry i don't have a gps so i cant give you coordinates.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

krpen71 said:


> Oh it seems somebody is a little upset. So your telling me your allowed to post your opinion on a topic that has absolutly nothing to do with you but i'm not allowed the same courtesy. and as far as asking where ive been fishing if you go back and read most of my reports i've allready said. sorry i don't have a gps so i cant give you coordinates.


now you've really stepped in it


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

Heres the report that gives the directions to my so called honey hole. By the way was just wondering how many people are going to actually go and fish this spot this weekend?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=53245


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*find something to do*



speckle-catcher said:


> now you've really stepped in it


 please stop talking in circles. you are starting to sound and act like what you claimed krpen71 stepped [email protected]#$*!! STOP WHOOPING THE DEAD HORSE DUDE!!!!!!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Let me clear it up for you boys. I am a site moderator and while my opinion is my own, I work for the big man along with a few others, delivering his policies. So here's how it lays out, leave this thread alone or deal with the admin. Is that clear enough for ya?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

At least this fishing site has some "action"- even if it might be for some of the wrong reasons. Still is a pretty good read. Besides, we can't let a female have the last word!
(just kidding)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dbarham said:


> please stop talking in circles. you are starting to sound and act like what you claimed krpen71 stepped [email protected]#$*!! STOP WHOOPING THE DEAD HORSE DUDE!!!!!!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this is how I see things happening in the future.

if anyone criticises any fishing report for not including date, time, location, bait (whether natural or artificial), type of breakfast tacos consumed, or color and sleeve length of Columbia shirt (Oh my God! He DID NOT go fishing in that t-shirt did he?) *obviously the list is incomplete, but you get the general idea.

I will ban you.

you can then plead your case to Mont - and I already know how he feels about it.

*it's crappy attitudes like yours and krpen's that have caused a great number of users to stop posting reports.*


----------



## fisherpersontoo (Feb 25, 2006)

*hmm?*



speckle-catcher said:


> this is how I see things happening in the future.
> 
> if anyone criticises any fishing report for not including date, time, location, bait (whether natural or artificial), type of breakfast tacos consumed, or color and sleeve length of Columbia shirt (Oh my God! He DID NOT go fishing in that t-shirt did he?) *obviously the list is incomplete, but you get the general idea.
> 
> ...


_This thread is full of criticism and crappy attitudes from most who replied, a whole lot of teenager-type sarcasm too. Why do you feel it is ok to criticise people, just not the report? Krpen is my husband and I read the reports with him, often... he was not in a bad mood the day he typed his original post nor was he trying to start a riot between all of you Jerry Springer enthusiasts. Quite the opposite is true.... for amateur fisherpeople like me and others who visit this site...the first thing we look at is the "fishing report" threads to give us some idea (general area) of where to fish.... I would be lost without my husband telling me where to go, so this is my second choice for info. Now, when someone asks "where were you fishing?" and the reply is "in the water"... there was no NEED for that answer. Simply do not reply if you do not want to be helpful. Though I know you can not see facial expressions or get a feel for someone's true attitude over the internet, it seems like alot of you are getting hyped up over nothing and are not seeing the big picture implied by Krpen near the beginning of this thread. In our opinion, this was not a complete report...Hell, the first thing that comes to mind when I want information IS the location. Also, HE never asked for that, someone else did....(could be a person new to this area who is not so sure about this part of the world). HE just replied to a sarcastic comment in a very truthful manner. _
_Each and every one of you had to have someone teach you how to fish. If this person who taught you how to fish took you to the wrong place, and set you up with the wrong lure and told you to just sit there and wait...how much would you enjoy fishing? If this is an acceptable report, then I for one, am not going to find this site very useful, though I am willing to share any experiences I have on the water (pictures, locations-exact spots even,etc.)_
_ *Never knew this would get so much attention. Never knew that one little sentence that started all this would decrease traffic on your site either..... amazing to me._


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

That's quite a first post. Fishing reports will not be open to criticism as per the post above. It's that simple. I recommend you take a deep breath, read the directives from site managers listed in this thread and go with the flow.



fisherpersontoo said:


> _This thread is full of criticism and crappy attitudes from most who replied, a whole lot of teenager-type sarcasm too. Why do you feel it is ok to criticise people, just not the report? Krpen is my husband and I read the reports with him, often... he was not in a bad mood the day he typed his original post nor was he trying to start a riot between all of you Jerry Springer enthusiasts. Quite the opposite is true.... for amateur fisherpeople like me and others who visit this site...the first thing we look at is the "fishing report" threads to give us some idea (general area) of where to fish.... I would be lost without my husband telling me where to go, so this is my second choice for info. Now, when someone asks "where were you fishing?" and the reply is "in the water"... there was no NEED for that answer. Simply do not reply if you do not want to be helpful. Though I know you can not see facial expressions or get a feel for someone's true attitude over the internet, it seems like alot of you are getting hyped up over nothing and are not seeing the big picture implied by Krpen near the beginning of this thread. In our opinion, this was not a complete report...Hell, the first thing that comes to mind when I want information IS the location. Also, HE never asked for that, someone else did....(could be a person new to this area who is not so sure about this part of the world). HE just replied to a sarcastic comment in a very truthful manner. _
> _Each and every one of you had to have someone teach you how to fish. If this person who taught you how to fish took you to the wrong place, and set you up with the wrong lure and told you to just sit there and wait...how much would you enjoy fishing? If this is an acceptable report, then I for one, am not going to find this site very useful, though I am willing to share any experiences I have on the water (pictures, locations-exact spots even,etc.)_
> _ *Never knew this would get so much attention. Never knew that one little sentence that started all this would decrease traffic on your site either..... amazing to me._


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*whoa!!!*

You have made a case of all the wrong reasons, in my opinion. Let me detail a few:

1) _for amateur fisherpeople like me and others who visit this site...the first thing we look at is the "fishing report" threads to give us some idea (general area) of where to fish -_ First and foremost, as has been stated numerous times already: If you are relying on internet reports to tell you where to fish, you are "missing the boat", big time. If you want to glean anything meaningful from a public report, pay attention to the pattern (structure, bottom, depth, water temp, moon phase, etc etc). Our bays are ever more crowded, and the fact of the matter is that no one should feel compelled to discuss loaction, even in generalities. More and more anglers are jumping bay systems, more and more frequently, trying to find that "hot" bite. Location, even in generalities, is optional, and quite frankly, mostly useless for anything except drawing crowds. The fish may have moved, but the people will be there. Every bay system has numerous "spots" with nearly identical structure / conditions, and fish will typically be on all of them. The real trick is knowing the "spots" with the right structure / conditions that get the least pressure. This is one of the prime reasons that tourny anglers from other locations often beat locals at their own game.

2) _Each and every one of you had to have someone teach you how to fish. - _Completely inaccurate. I grew up fishing freshwater, and have taught myself 99% of what I know about the salt, all via trial and error. I've been on 1 guided trip, ever, period. I suspect many, many folks did the same. One of the reasons I personally don't like revealing spots on the internet, is that I have spent countless, untold hours, and tens of thousands of dollars of gas, finding these spots on my own. Its an ongoing, never ending process. And you know what, I am a better fisherman for it. Some of these places are out of the way spots that don't get much pressure. Why would I want to divulge them for free? Sure, the fish may not be there the day someone else shows up, but I could care less about someone catching the fish that belong to everyone, I care about not being able to get into my chosen spot that day because its taken.

3) _If this is an acceptable report, then I for one, am not going to find this site very useful,_ - See #1.

4) _This thread is full of criticism and crappy attitudes from most who replied, a whole lot of teenager-type sarcasm too. Why do you feel it is ok to criticise people, just not the report? -_ You might want to take a look at some of the posts made recently by your husband before calling others out on this.

Lastly, let me say this. I have a fairly wide circle of friends that I fish with, and most fish a fair amount of tourneys, although not on the scale that some here do. I think they would all tell you that if you are on my boat or kayak, I'm as open as can be about what we caught recently and where, and have no qualms about taking them anywhere. However, if they ask me on the phone that night where we caught em, they will often get a reply of "in the lip", or "on the water". Especially the guys that also fish a lot of tourneys and have their own networks that extend fairly wide. Do they get mad? No, they don't. They understand. SO, for you and yours to criticize an internet report for not providing specifics on location, even general location is, in my opinion, way out of line.

Sorry FC, not trying to contribute to the drama, just trying to explain....yet again.



fisherpersontoo said:


> _This thread is full of criticism and crappy attitudes from most who replied, a whole lot of teenager-type sarcasm too. Why do you feel it is ok to criticise people, just not the report? Krpen is my husband and I read the reports with him, often... he was not in a bad mood the day he typed his original post nor was he trying to start a riot between all of you Jerry Springer enthusiasts. Quite the opposite is true.... for amateur fisherpeople like me and others who visit this site...the first thing we look at is the "fishing report" threads to give us some idea (general area) of where to fish.... I would be lost without my husband telling me where to go, so this is my second choice for info. Now, when someone asks "where were you fishing?" and the reply is "in the water"... there was no NEED for that answer. Simply do not reply if you do not want to be helpful. Though I know you can not see facial expressions or get a feel for someone's true attitude over the internet, it seems like alot of you are getting hyped up over nothing and are not seeing the big picture implied by Krpen near the beginning of this thread. In our opinion, this was not a complete report...Hell, the first thing that comes to mind when I want information IS the location. Also, HE never asked for that, someone else did....(could be a person new to this area who is not so sure about this part of the world). HE just replied to a sarcastic comment in a very truthful manner. _
> _Each and every one of you had to have someone teach you how to fish. If this person who taught you how to fish took you to the wrong place, and set you up with the wrong lure and told you to just sit there and wait...how much would you enjoy fishing? If this is an acceptable report, then I for one, am not going to find this site very useful, though I am willing to share any experiences I have on the water (pictures, locations-exact spots even,etc.)_
> _*Never knew this would get so much attention. Never knew that one little sentence that started all this would decrease traffic on your site either..... amazing to me._


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Ok*



FishinChick said:


> Let me clear it up for you boys. I am a site moderator and while my opinion is my own, I work for the big man along with a few others, delivering his policies. So here's how it lays out, leave this thread alone or deal with the admin. Is that clear enough for ya?


oh no i'm going to have to deal woth the big man. im so scared


----------



## fisherpersontoo (Feb 25, 2006)

*none*

Fisherchick,Pleeeaaasse do not talk to other adults in the way you choose to do on this website. No matter who a person is, they must first learn how to interact with others if they want them to follow their advice..

Naretor(sp), thank you for your views and your advice as an avid fisherperson. My post was just my view.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

No problem. You won't have to put up with my foolishness any longer.



fisherpersontoo said:


> Fisherchick,Pleeeaaasse do not talk to other adults in the way you choose to do on this website. No matter who a person is, they must first learn how to interact with others if they want them to follow their advice..
> 
> Naretor(sp), thank you for your views and your advice as an avid fisherperson. My post was just my view.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Absolutely no prob Nate. Maybe this explanation will do the trick. Nice job. Maybe we should make it a sticky at the top of the page to help head these things off in the future.



Naterator said:


> You have made a case of all the wrong reasons, in my opinion. Let me detail a few:
> 
> 1) _for amateur fisherpeople like me and others who visit this site...the first thing we look at is the "fishing report" threads to give us some idea (general area) of where to fish -_ First and foremost, as has been stated numerous times already: If you are relying on internet reports to tell you where to fish, you are "missing the boat", big time. If you want to glean anything meaningful from a public report, pay attention to the pattern (structure, bottom, depth, water temp, moon phase, etc etc). Our bays are ever more crowded, and the fact of the matter is that no one should feel compelled to discuss loaction, even in generalities. More and more anglers are jumping bay systems, more and more frequently, trying to find that "hot" bite. Location, even in generalities, is optional, and quite frankly, mostly useless for anything except drawing crowds. The fish may have moved, but the people will be there. Every bay system has numerous "spots" with nearly identical structure / conditions, and fish will typically be on all of them. The real trick is knowing the "spots" with the right structure / conditions that get the least pressure. This is one of the prime reasons that tourny anglers from other locations often beat locals at their own game.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

they took away my only little greenie! oh well they conviced me never post a location not neccesary.Nice teamwork guys.Sorry if I offended you. this is only a fishing report people get a grip.


----------

